# TNGIRL'S FPG pictures...the clean ones!!!!



## TNGIRL (Oct 12, 2010)

here's my group shot!!! ya'll know who you are. 




CrackerDave and myself when I first got there!!!!




Mike Cliatt aka EagleEye444, myself and Ed "Over the Hill Trucker"




AJ and Jamie with the twister matt!!!!!




me and Muddyfoots with the twister matt and coozies remains!!!!!




Muddy, Charlie, AJ and Jamie horsing around!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 12, 2010)

here's some more:




me and Jeff Raines, first time for us to meet!!!!!




jmFauver (Mike) and Matthew Allen aka BBQBoss!!!




Mitch, Elaine and Charlie Mitchell!!!!




a BIG basket of peppers!!!!




dutch ovens by the Mitchell Brothers.....




Matty and son...


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 12, 2010)

3rd batch ya'll:




me and Jamie aka jsullivan03 sharing a seat!!!!




Charlies dutch oven lemon chicken!!! boy it was good!!!!




Blues Brothers and his BIG stump smoker!!!!




here's Dave cooking his fish up....I ate 2 big crappie slabs, and they were delicious!!!!




here's me and keebs having fun with DeltaHalo aka Sean McCoy




Duree Land aka keebs with Robert Heiskell aka rhbama3


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 12, 2010)

4th group:




Josh McCullough, myself and Lee Beall waiting for dinner!!!!




keebs, Courtney Thomas and myself




Jamie, Kim, Lee, Hugh, Jeff, Mill, Sean, Charlie, Bob, Ed, Mitch, AJ that was a bunch of MOW'S for sure!!!!




Mill and Ed talking and laughing.




Troy Gattis, Yara Del Valle and Charlie-baldfish!!!!




AJ and Courtney Thomas in the dinner line


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 12, 2010)

5th batch...ya'll getting tired yet????




dinner line pics!!!!




F14Gunner aka Gary Rollins trying to decide what to eat first!!!!!!




Jeff C. and family!!!!!




me taking a picture of Mitch taking a picture of Jeff C. and family!!!!!




A pretty Sarah with her Muddyfoots!!!!!




This is what happens to a baldfish after dinner and clean-up!!!!!




crackerdave starting off the afternoon festivities of Coozie's Funeral...may he rest in pieces!!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 12, 2010)

should be my last batch old #6......




me taking a picture of Nicole as she's taking one of me!!!! pretty as a peach that girl is!!!!




a few WOW'S....Courtney, Nicole, myself and Sarah.




Nicole, Hugh and keebs having a blast!!!!




some of the young'uns with the giveaways...thanks for the donations everybody!!!!!




more young'uns!!!!




Snowy with her birddog.........




Here's a parting shot as I left of Mill and Dawn's lovely home.  A big thanks to them both for hosting this gathering of some of GA's finest folks and a few of us outlaw add-on's!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 12, 2010)

great pics Tomi!


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks Bob, and another BIG thank you for the cool bracelets!!!!! my granddaughter loved hers!!! looked just like her Grannys!!!!!


----------



## Harley45 (Oct 12, 2010)

Great pics., looks like ya'll had a great time.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 12, 2010)

Tomi,

Those are some good shots.....Thankfully I did not break your camera when you took my picture.....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 12, 2010)

Mill does have a beautiful house and Tomi you make an awsome apple drink


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 12, 2010)

Blessed be the  picture takers, for through them the good times will be shared and remembered.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2010)

JustUs4All said:


> Blessed be the  picture takers, for through them the good times will be shared and remembered.



I agree.....all I had was my camera phone.....and the dang thing died while there and couldn't get it to charge off the car for some reason I didn't get a single pic

Very nice Pics Tomi!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 12, 2010)

Excellant Job Tomi.  Great Pics.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 12, 2010)

As always, great job Tomi. I sure enjoyed looking at them!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Jamie, Kim, Lee, Hugh, Jeff, Mill, Sean, Charlie, Bob, Ed, Mitch, AJ that was a bunch of MOW'S for sure!!!!


 
Look closer,,,,,,,,,it's a bunch of Coozies....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Look closer,,,,,,,,,it's a bunch of Coozies....



And I was drankin water???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And I was drankin water???


 
You were still dazed and confused at that point in the game...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Excellant Job Tomi.  Great Pics.





Al33 said:


> As always, great job Tomi. I sure enjoyed looking at them!!!


As usual Tomi does a great job with the pictures!! And she is very meticulous about putting names with faces!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Look closer,,,,,,,,,it's a bunch of Coozies....


.........I here Coozie is wearing black these days!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> And I was drankin water???





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You were still dazed and confused at that point in the game...


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 14, 2010)

those are some GREAT pics Tomi!   Ima steal some


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 15, 2010)

Be my guest Snowy.........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2010)

Who took the one of me & Tomi holding all the coozie's???


----------

